# Light eyes



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

It is somewhat unusual and not something breeders like to see, but I don’t believe there should be any health issues arising from light eyes. 

The AKC breed standard for Goldens has this to say about eye color “Eyes friendly and intelligent in expression, medium large with dark, close-fitting rims, set well apart and reasonably deep in sockets. Color preferably dark brown; medium brown acceptable. Slant eyes and narrow, triangular eyes detract from correct expression and are to be faulted. No white or haw visible when looking straight ahead. ”

The Canadian Breed standard says “Eyes: Friendly and intelligent, medium large with dark closefitting rims, set well apart and reasonably deep in sockets. Colour preferably dark brown, never lighter than colour of coat. No white or haw visible when looking straight ahead.”

It looks like her eye rims and nose pigment is also light. While not unusual in adults, I have rarely seen that in puppies.

It is all just part of her, part of the adorable package that is her  And she really is a cutie!


----------



## TheLittleDuke (Nov 11, 2018)

What a cutie! Such a beautiful puppy. Congratulations!

This photo makes me think her nose has a redish color, am I right?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

More than the eyes, I find the nose color extremely unusual in a full blooded Golden puppy. I've probably personally seen thousands of puppies and have never seen a nose that color except in a mixed breed. 
Adult Goldens, I have seen it in older dogs whose pigment is changing due to age. 
Are all the foot pads also light? I can only see the back left foot and it too is incorrectly colored. As are the eye rims. 

Does the breeder own both sire and dam and does she have other intact animals not Goldens? That color is what I associate w a genetically red dog (and I don't mean a dark Golden but more of a liver color)

I am not saying there are health concerns- just that I would probably do some more snooping on the genetics.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm not sure about the coloring of the eyes but just want to say she is absolutely adorable  I love the expression on her face! Enjoy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's adorable, did you see her litter mates?
I'm curious to hear if any of them had different eye color.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

It almost looks like she has the pigment of a chocolate lab. (Pink around the eyes, brown nose, brown foot pads, light eyes). I've only seen labs, chocolate or yellow, with this pigment. 

I have a friend who has a yellow lab with this type of pigment. I believe they call them 'dudley' labs, and it can happen when a chocolate is bred to a yellow, and the yellow puppies receive the chocolate pigment.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Visulas also have this pigmentation. Regardless... you can do a DNA test just for giggles but you have a precious puppy, enjoy what you have.


----------



## dls072 (Oct 3, 2018)

*Foot pad colour*

Her foot pads are black, she is just grubby from walking outside. We need to give her a bath ! 
Her nose is dark brown but not black. Duck Toller in her lineage somewhere? 

We didn’t get a close «*inspection*» of daddy as he was in his cage when we visited and mummy was carrying. 

She is a companion dog and I really couldn’t care if her eyes were purple; more interested if it points to breeding that is going to cause health issues. She has been with us a day already and my kids good attachés in two seconds flat. She is very sweet and affectionate but is a born troublemaker


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd wonder if the breeder had a brittany....


----------



## dls072 (Oct 3, 2018)

Megora said:


> I'd wonder if the breeder had a brittany....


The dog equivalent of the «*milk man*» ?


----------



## savannabanna (May 22, 2018)

I think you'll know more when sje gets bigger. When char my red was little he was black nose lips and eyes like jack. Now he seems to have lightemed up he has black nose but lips and eyes are going to more brown/ pink. Scuse the long snout hes growing like a adolescent boy. My sisters jack the cream guy is all dark and has always been.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

dls072 said:


> The dog equivalent of the «*milk man*» ?


No, that would be the poodle breed. 0

I mentioned Brittany - because of the light eyes, nose, and white on the feet.


----------



## dls072 (Oct 3, 2018)

The milkman plot thickens. This afternoon playing in the snow my puppy Lola did the darnest thing. 

She raised her right leg and cocked her paw back; she pointed. Are Goldens known for pointing?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

"Dairy" is a darling call name lol..
sometimes puppies do point but not usually...


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

She looks so similar to this pup https://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/488666-8-wks-pink-nose.html


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Very cute either way. But it looks like her eyes are tearing and very weepy. I'd keep an eye and would have the vet check for possible conjunctivitis (pink eye). It's not uncommon in puppies and if it is conjunctivitis, make sure you ask for the ointment and not the liquid. The liquid tends to leave the eye through the tear duct fairly quickly and can lead to needing a 2nd round to fully clear the infection. The ointment will stay in the eye much better and rarely will you need a 2nd round or treatment.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

dls072 said:


> Her foot pads are black, she is just grubby from walking outside. We need to give her a bath !
> Her nose is dark brown but not black. Duck Toller in her lineage somewhere?
> 
> We didn’t get a close «*inspection*» of daddy as he was in his cage when we visited and mummy was carrying.
> ...


Another thing I haven't seen-black (truly black) foot pads and eye rim/nose pigment like this on the same dog. Quite interesting!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ArchersMom said:


> She looks so similar to this pup https://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/488666-8-wks-pink-nose.html


She sure does......

Lola is adorable, enjoy her.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'd ask the breeder if the dad was a Golden, or perhaps a Toller or something else (I think you're right - the colouring does look Toller to me, too). 



Did you get a full 5-generation pedigree and did the breeder register the litter? Did you see the other pups when you picked up - were they all similar in colouring?


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Sweet Girl said:


> I'd ask the breeder if the dad was a Golden, or perhaps a Toller or something else (I think you're right - the colouring does look Toller to me, too).
> 
> I also thought of the Nova Scotia Duck Toller.


----------



## hondoo (Feb 16, 2018)

This is Gus. https://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=573164

Kaylees, Dad. A gorgeous boy full on energy. We were hoping for his eyes but Kaylee's are much darker. Can see them in the sun light though.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

hondoo said:


> This is Gus. https://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=573164
> 
> Kaylees, Dad. A gorgeous boy full on energy. We were hoping for his eyes but Kaylee's are much darker. Can see them in the sun light though.


These are not light eyes, though. 
They're not dark, either, but they are not what I would call light eyes. 
Plus he has black pigment.


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

dls072 said:


> She is a companion dog and I really couldn’t care if her eyes were purple;


I chuckled at this! I have nothing else to add, but beautiful pup!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dls072 (Oct 3, 2018)

I took some more pics yesterday. The joy of having a new puppy in the house


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

What a sweet, beautiful pup.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

That sweet face! She's just adorable.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Lola is so cute, the new pictures are really great.


----------



## MissNoodle (Aug 25, 2015)

dls072 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We picked up our 8 week old puppy today. We choose her from the litter a few weeks ago but she has almost doubled in size since. One thing we had paid particular attention to was her eye colour which is quite light.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Little Lola is a beautiful pup! I wish you many happy years and happy trails with her!! 

Love her for who she is, and help her be all she can be!


----------

